

Facebook advances the new unit of reporting? - bjonathan
http://www.cnewmark.com/2010/05/facebook-advances-the-new-unit-of-reporting.html

======
nfnaaron
"I want to suggest abandoning the article for the constantly updated topic
page (a la Wave). The problem with an article online is that it has a short
half life and gathers few links and little ongoing attention and thus
Googlejuice. It’s for this reason that Google’s Marissa Mayer has been
advising publishers to move past the article to the topic."

I like the idea. A lot. I would want an updating history of immutable
canonical versions of a story, to reduce the re-writing of history that the
internet makes relatively easy.

But I wouldn't want Facebook to actually _be_ the repository of objects.

